# Baggage from MIA MIA



## CHamilton (Feb 21, 2015)

American Airlines Strands Luggage From Multiple Flights In Miami; Blames 'Technical Issue'



> MIA may be the airport code for Miami International Airport, but it’s also the state of luggage for hundreds -- if not thousands -- of passengers flying on American Airlines out of Miami on Friday: missing in action.
> 
> 
> An apparent “technical issue” with its baggage conveyor belts at Miami International Airport prevented American Airlines from loading any planes with checked luggage on Friday. For eight hours, the airline let its flights depart sans bags, but did not notify passengers of the issue. Instead, most passengers discovered when they reached their destinations that their luggage hadn’t.
> ...


----------



## Bob Dylan (Feb 21, 2015)

Wonder if American had hired an Ex- Amtrak Exec to oversee Baggage Ops and Passenger Communications?? Sounds like whomever is in charge might have learned their Management Skills @ 60 Mass!!!


----------

